# Candling and Assisting Pictures



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

Here are some Muscovy Duck eggs that have just internally pipped:


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

very nice!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

How come I can see it when you do it and take a picture but I can't for the life of me candle an egg successfully.I have a broody LB and would like to check the eggs but.....


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

chickenqueen said:


> How come I can see it when you do it and take a picture but I can't for the life of me candle an egg successfully.I have a broody LB and would like to check the eggs but.....


Duck eggs are very easy to candle, especially with the Brinsea OvaView candler. Don't even have to be in a dark room to see them.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

Wow, it's been three days since they pipped internally. Two are now externally pipped, and the third is working on it.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I candled last night too 

















Sent from my SM-G900V using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

The candler is neat.I didn't know they sold them.If I hatched eggs a lot,I'd buy one.What about goose eggs,are they easy to candle,too?I don't want more geese but I may not be able to resist trying to hatch a few next year when they lay.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

Maryellen said:


> I candled last night too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great pictures, congrats!


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

chickenqueen said:


> The candler is neat.I didn't know they sold them.If I hatched eggs a lot,I'd buy one.What about goose eggs,are they easy to candle,too?I don't want more geese but I may not be able to resist trying to hatch a few next year when they lay.


Lots of people just use a flashlight, and some use their cell phone light! I've only candled a few goose eggs, and I think they are similar to duck eggs, but it's been over five years, so I can't really remember.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

A good led flashlight works great too

Sent from my SM-G900V using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

Maryellen said:


> A good led flashlight works great too
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Chicken Forum mobile app


Sure does! Or two, one at each end.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

Foot over head


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Wow awesome pics!!
Are you helping them hatch or are they doing it themselves?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Awesome pics of hatching.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

Maryellen said:


> Wow awesome pics!!
> Are you helping them hatch or are they doing it themselves?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Chicken Forum mobile app


Two of the three stalled out, so I had to help them. Of the three, only one pipped an zipped on it's own. Second assist was also "foot over head".


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

chickenqueen said:


> Awesome pics of hatching.


Thanks!


----------

